# &

## MedForcer

,       12 .    5-7 .       .  ,    -      .    ?        ?

----------


## GVL224

,           .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ,       12 .    5-7 .       .  ,    -      .    ?        ?

  ...  : +380679229568 .       ,      , ,          .  PRO.  Ѩ! ...   .  ,  ,  ,    ,   ,             ,   . .

----------


## art_b

> ,       12 .    5-7 .       .  ,    -      .    ?        ?

     100        ,    .

----------


## MedForcer

> ,           .

  .      . ,  ,  ,   ,   .        ,  .   

> ...  : +380679229568 .

    :) , , .   

> 100        ,    .

       -   ,    . Mobicar 1  2   .         .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> :) , , .

  ...  -

----------


## art_b

> .      . ,  ,  ,   ,   .        ,  .  
>   :) , , .  
>      -   ,    . Mobicar 1  2   .         .

     ,     ,     . ,  ,     ..     .       .

----------


## MedForcer

> ,     ,     . ,  ,     ..     .       .

  ...    ,     ?      ? -      :) ,     ,      ,  ,       . , ,   ,     ,     .

----------


## art_b

> ...    ,     ?      ? -      :) ,     ,      ,  ,       . , ,   ,     ,     .

        . , GSM   GPS        10-20%           .          ,         .                 .       ( , /     ),           .  ,   :(

----------


## Michael

> . , GSM   GPS        10-20%           .          ,         .                 .       ( , /     ),           .  ,   :(

     .   GPS -  -    .        -5,   GPS           . https://pikabu.ru/story/o_pokhishche..._slovo_5517271 
  ,     -           ,  ,  ,    .

----------


## MedForcer

> . , GSM   GPS        10-20%           .          ,         .                 .       ( , /     ),           .  ,   :(

    "  "?              ,   ,    "",        "".   , ?   .  ,   **,   ** - .  ,       ,        .  .  :   ,        ,      ,             .    ,      .   , ,    .   ?

----------

"" ? ?      , ,     .
 ,    .

----------


## art_b

> .   GPS -  -    .        -5,   GPS           . https://pikabu.ru/story/o_pokhishche..._slovo_5517271 
>   ,     -           ,  ,  ,    .

             . GPS-, ,     ,      .    

> "  "?              ,   ,    "",        "".   , ?   .  ,   **,   ** - .  ,       ,        .  .  :   ,        ,      ,             .    ,      .   , ,    .   ?

     ,    ,    ,      .   -         . 
      ,      ,           ,   -   :(

----------


## Michael

> *     .*

     .  -   ,   , , -     ,    -    "", , , .   

> GPS-, ,     ,      .

      ,           .   ,    ,      . , ,      -  ,     .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

*³       .  .  18-*
    .                   .  .  18-.
                       .

                                  . 
**   

> 200         .      ,    200 ...             -  18:

----------


## art_b

> .  -   ,   , , -     ,    -    "", , , .  
>     ,           .   ,    ,      . , ,      -  ,     .

               ,   .     -     ,  ,       .

----------


## MedForcer

> ,    ,    ,      .   -         .

  ...    ?  ?     .  ,   ,     ,        ,  ,  ,  , ,          -  .

----------

